# Dirt jumping shoes



## KHSkid (Jul 14, 2009)

hi guys, as you can tell im new here and i recently bought a KHS dj200 bike. i seem to be slipping off the pedals too much. im pretty sure its not the pedals. i think its my shoes with no texture or grip on the bottom of them from biking   so im looking into getting some decent shoes that will really help me stay on my pedals. im looking for a shoe that is under 70 dollars canadian and decently light. http://www.khsbicycles.com/01_dj_200_09.htm

And if you guys could tell where to get _____ shoes that would be awesome. 

Thanks Boys.

Ryan


----------



## island_crab (Apr 7, 2009)

just my .02 cents. i have been running vans for a while on platform pedals. the soles have holes that the pins find a home in.


----------



## KHSkid (Jul 14, 2009)

alright thanks i was think about that  but i couldnt find any in my size less than 70 bucks


----------



## letmygattalk4me (Apr 18, 2009)

get nike's


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I really like my Globe Neon Snakes for park and my Camo Shecklers for dirt.


----------



## island_crab (Apr 7, 2009)

go to thefind.com and type in what you are looking for. select sort by lowest price.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

money green dcs


----------



## Chris C (Mar 27, 2009)

I have been a Vans guy for 25+ years, but bought a pair of Five Ten last winter. Nothing compares. Seriously, riding in them ends the conversation on best shoe for flat pedals.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

BMX'ers basically wear skateboarding shoes. Over the years some skate shoe companies have been a lot better than others at supporting BMX. Etnies has been one of the best, followed by VANS. DC and Duffs, less so.

NIKE is a new arrival--and personally I have a grudge against them for all the years they scorned skate and bmx (all through the 80's and 90's) and now have tried to buy their way into favor.

ORCHID is the only BMX-owned shoe company that I know of. You can buy them through www.empirebmx.com

If you want cheap, visit your local Ross discount store. They usually have some skate shoes like DC, Osiris, Vans, or Globe on the shelf for around $25 or $30.

http://www.empirebmx.com/store/empire_SupplierCategoryProducts.asp?idCategory=1033

check out ETNIES "Grounded":


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

i really like shoes that have built in ankle protection like the old 661 duallys. i think 5.10 has some similar pairs but i haven't looked into it in a while. the ankle guards have saved me from countless little dings on my ankle bones.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I'd rather ride barefoot than ride in Nike 6.0's (or any other Nike actually) for reasons including the reason CMC above listed.

Go for some Vans -- Halfcabs, any of the Rowleys, Dollin's, or Trujillo's. All have sweet soles that find the pins of your pedals with ease. Plus they have been making shoes for the "alternative sports" since '66...


----------



## letmygattalk4me (Apr 18, 2009)

who cares if nike wasnt there before. they didnt know that they had a place in the bmx/skateboarding area. that doesnt matter. they are now and the make some sick ass shoes with good support for biking and skating.


----------



## Colourphiliac (Jun 22, 2009)

I have platform pedals and I just ride with my skate shoes. I got a new pair of Fallen Ripper's and they're sick, the screws stick nicely with the grip of my shoe.


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

letmygattalk4me said:


> who cares if nike wasnt there before. they didnt know that they had a place in the bmx/skateboarding area. that doesnt matter. they are now and the make some sick ass shoes with good support for biking and skating.


I care


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

KHSkid said:


> alright thanks i was think about that  but i couldnt find any in my size less than 70 bucks


If you have a winners near you, the shoes there are often over 50% off retail and they do carry vans, dc, fallen and some other skate shoe brands.


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a [email protected] pair of Vans with the waffle soles and be done with it. Grips good enough for the DJs and can be found cheap.


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I ride with shoe BOXES lolololololololololololololol


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

es accels

grippy, padded, and relatively cheap and simple.


----------



## WWStone (Oct 5, 2005)

Five Tens are no joke, they have a special grippy soul that seriously grabs your pedals. Plenty of protection and ankle support, they can be pricey, but are definitely worth it.


----------



## Iwan (Jul 18, 2007)

Another vote for 5.10's. They have a fairly new model called the freerider. Fit and look like vans but grip like nothing else.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

I ride in a pair of Globes that I absolutely love for grip! But I want to get a new pair of something with a bit stiffer soles...


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

They are a bit more the $70, but hands down 5.10 are the only way to go.


----------



## Otto MCR (Oct 10, 2009)

I ride with Emerica Hsu's. No problems with them. They grip pretty well.


----------



## flowrider13 (Sep 18, 2006)

go with 5.10 if you want crazy grip. I like to move my feet around and have found that etnies and vans are the way to go if you like to move all over your bike and not feel stuck!


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont like the freerider 5.10 cause of how they "buckle" over the pedals. I prefer something more stiff. Its gotta have a cushy insole though, haha. Which the freerider lacks aswell.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

I wouldn't mind trying out a pair of these. They look pretty nice.


----------



## JoNRoksIT (Sep 13, 2009)

i wear a couple different pairs of etnies and also a pair of duffs. i paid under 40 for my etnies on eBay. and paid 70 for my duffs at the local trek store!!


----------



## mud390 (Jan 27, 2006)

When I ride my bmx bike I wear Orchids. Super comfy for me.

Kris


----------



## Punkeyboozter (Mar 31, 2009)

i like shoes that fit snug. All time mess-about shoes are converse. On the trail i use hand me down 5.10's.


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

Had the same issue. thought it was my pedals, but ended up being my shoes. I ride with a pair of Osiris' now and havn't slipped yet (knock on wood).


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

here are the shoes I was talking about.


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look good. I need to get something with a stiffer sole than i'm currently riding. My Globes do ok, but I wish someone made a skate style shoe with a stiff sole.


----------



## MOflow (Nov 25, 2009)

Any skateboarding shoe works pretty well...as long as the sole isn't worn down. You could wear 5.10s or Vans if you want the ugliest shoes possible, but my Osirises have never slipped off, plus they look sweet


----------



## kremecheze (Nov 21, 2009)

i picked up a set of dc manteca 3 mids for about 30 bucks on ccs.com a few weeks back,the work awesome and have the same design on the bottom as the dc tactic show,i got them in pink/green/black,but who cares for 30$


----------



## ineedanewbike (Oct 17, 2009)

*My nikes are amazing!!!*



JGill said:


> I'd rather ride barefoot than ride in Nike 6.0's (or any other Nike actually) for reasons including the reason CMC above listed.
> 
> Go for some Vans -- Halfcabs, any of the Rowleys, Dollin's, or Trujillo's. All have sweet soles that find the pins of your pedals with ease. Plus they have been making shoes for the "alternative sports" since '66...


I got some of the Nike Air whatever skate shoes, the mid rise ones for ankle protection, and they are awesome. the inner soles are uber soft, and the outer soles seem as if they were designed to perfectly lock into a pair of platform pedals.(seriously the grip is amazing) i dont care how much they shunned skate shoes in the 90's, theyre amazing!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

I personally like light hiking boots. great ankle support and insane tread (you are practically clipped in) and will last forever. Maybe overkill though.


----------

